# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  CALINE cherche famille d'accueil ou d'adoption - 35

## Félin Possible

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Caline
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

CALINE n'est plus un chaton, elle a 10 ans. 
CALINE n'est pas un top modèle, elle est obèse. 
CALINE n'est pas une peluche, elle a du caractère. 
CALINE n'est pas très caline, elle est indépendante. 
CALINE n'est pas sociable avec les autres chats, elle les agresse.

Aujourd'hui sa famille d'accueil ne peut plus la garder, c'est pourquoi nous lui cherchons *DE TOUTE URGENCE* une nouvelle famille d'accueil, ou mieux, une famille adoptive, qui saura l'accepter comme elle est, sans trop lui en demander.

*Nous l'avons sauvée de l'euthanasie*, que lui promettait ses anciens maîtres, à cause de son caractère. 

Mais aujourd'hui plus personne n'en veut... aurions-nous dû laisser ses maîtres l'euthanasier ? *Allons-nous finir par regretter de l'avoir sauvée ?*

Si vous souhaitez faire un beau geste et accueillir CALINE, provisoirement ou définitivement, contactez-nous très vite au 06 28 19 73 84 ou par email à asso@felinpossible.fr

Pas de chat, pas de chien, pas d'enfants. 
Pour personnes connaissant déjà bien les chats. 
OK maison ou appartement.

*MERCI* pour elle !

----------


## Félin Possible



----------


## Félin Possible

CALINE a changé de famille d'accueil, mais elle est toujours en recherche d'une famille adoptive sans chat impérativement et sans enfant

----------


## Félin Possible

D'autres nouvelles données par sa nouvelle FA:




> Caline est arrivée sur Dourdain depuis samedi dernier.
> Un peu craintive au début, elle s'est bien habituée à sa pièce de vie, belle vue sur la terrasse
>  et un matelas de mousse qu'elle teste tout les jours  :thumbup: 
> 
> Caline se comporte comme chez Elisabeth, elle aime être caressée mais pas trop longtemps c'est elle qui décide. Elle s'adapte assez rapidement pour une chatte senior  :thumbup: 
> L'instant qui lui fait plaisir c'est quand elle mange, les ronronnements et les calins contre les jambes sont de rigueur  :thumbup: 
> 
> Elle a un doux regard vert émeraude que la luminosité de la neige met en valeur...
> 
> ...






> Voici la "Caline attitude" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une technique de relaxation bien a elle  :smile1:






> Quelques photos de Caline, toujours fidèle à ses postures favorites. 
> 
> 
> Elle aime aussi se coucher sur le polaire rouge  :smile1: L'effet Noël






> Je suis rentrée ce soir du travail, j'ai nourri les animaux notamment Caline, qui, patiemment attend son repas.
> Quelques minutes après, je reviens la voir et là pas de Caline... Je rentre dans la pièce et voici ce que je vois... Je n'y croyais pas  :bigsmile: 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai acheté la niche la semaine dernière (au passage cela a donné quelques repas gratuits aux félins...), Roméo a pris la niche pour une litière, Fubiki et Dudley n'étaient pas très emballés donc je m'étais dit cela irait bien à Caline (les paniers tournent à la maison  :chat1: ). La niche est dans la pièce depuis samedi  :lol1: 
> 
> Notre Caline a adopté la niche, je l'ai caressé, elle avait les yeux entrouverts, contente et bien au chaud dans cet endroit douillet, à la poubelle le polaire rouge de la mère Noël  :blush2: 
> 
> ...

----------


## Félin Possible

> Caline joue avec le manche de la canne à pêche RC  :tongue2: quand elle en a envie   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Félin Possible

> Bonjour c'est moi CALINE, je suis en train de me régaler car ma famille d'accueil m'a donné mon repas de réveillon de la St Sylvestre, un festin de gala pour chat d'intérieur  :bigsmile:  Ne vous en déplaise, j'ai des bourrelets, un caractère bien trempé mais comme tout les autres je mérite un foyer pour toute la vie. 
> 
> Je vous laisse, car je vais regagner mon igloo où il fait bon  :chat1: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, j'oubliais, je vous souhaite un bon réveillon et... prudence au volant  :chat2:  :smile1:

----------


## Félin Possible

Et pour terminer en beauté, une petite vidéo d'une séance de brossage. Vous verrez qu'elle apprécie la brosse... modérément    ::  

[flash=425,350:10u53s55]http://www.youtube.com/v/DPzD1vN9fsY[/flash:10u53s55]

----------


## chat-mallow

Bonsoir à tou(te)s.


Aïssa : comme l'a dit Capucine, si tu envisages d'adopter CALINE, il faut contacter directement l'association Félin Possible, soit par téléphone en dehors des heures de bureau, soit par mail.
Mieux, tu peux remplir un formulaire de proposition d'adoption ( ici ]http://felinpossible.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37t=60 ), qui permet de mieux faire connaissance, et à la suite duquel une bénévole te contactera.   ::  

//

Voici des nouvelles de CALINE, qui continue à progresser, contre toute attente   :Embarrassment: k: 
*Roméo a écrit* : 


> Caline et moi, nous nous rapprochons :
> 
> - elle se laisse caresser de la tête vers la queue,
> - elle apprécie que je passe mon doigt sur son museau comme une caresse,
> - samedi, elle m'a montré à nouveau son bidon, et je n'ai toujours pas "osé" la poupouiller  
> - la miss est douce quand elle prend une croquette dans ma main,
> - je lui fais un bisous sur son crâne (pas tout les jours mais ça peut le devenir  )
> 
> Quand elle entend les chats miauler, Caline est stressée et là elle feule de mécontentement  
> ...












*Roméo a écrit* : 


> Ne vous méprenez pas, Caline est enrobée mais très souple...

----------


## chat-mallow

Et un petit bonus, rien que pour la fameuse "Caline Attitude"...    ::   :amour4:

----------


## chat-mallow

> Est-ce que je peux demander une banière pour elle ?


Très bonne idée    :Embarrassment: k: 

Et voici les dernières photos de CÂLINE :












Dans le feu de l'action...  :amour: 
[flash=425,350:3drxzy3e]http://www.youtube.com/v/YuwkHGDRzso[/flash:3drxzy3e]

----------


## chat-mallow

+ 1, merci pour la bannière Eliandre   ::  


Voici les dernières photos de CALINE

----------


## chat-mallow

::  




> Caline fait la bronzette devant la fenêtre.







> Peu de temps après, elle m'a présenté sa prévision météo









> Le temps va se gâter...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/8244-CALINE-cherche-famille-d-accueil-ou-d-adoption-35][img]http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7773/calinechat000.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## Llhyn

Câline est toujours à l'adoption et fait de sacrés progrès!




> Pour ceux et celle qui ne connaissent pas Caline, vous pouvez vous dire qu'il n'y a rien d'exceptionnel de voir un chat sur les genoux. Mais sachez que Caline vient sur mes genoux pour la première fois depuis qu'elle est chez moi.  .
> 
> Elle  est repartie et a fait un "feuuuu et un grouuuu". Elle est repartie  dans sa pièce, j'étais tellement contente que je suis allée là  féliciter. Elle était couchée sur le matelas, je me suis assisse à coté  d'elle, et là elle s'est allongée sur mes genoux.
> 
> Je n'auras pas besoin de bouillote cet hiver... J'espère qu'elle va continuer ses progrès   .


Et voici quelques photos!

----------


## Llhyn

Des nouvelles de Caline de sa famille d'accueil!!!




> Ces derniers temps, elle aime jouer avec une fine baguette que je glisse  sous la couette au ras du sol, elle démarre au quart de tour  
> 
> Futurs  adoptants, il ne faut pas hésiter à demander des renseignements sur  Caline. Elle est en accueil chez moi depuis un an et elle a fait  énormément de progrès dans son approche à l'humain. 
> Avec une coach comme Cynthia Gauthier, comportementaliste, cela ne pouvait qu'aller dans le sens du progrès.
> 
> Ce  sont : l'écoute, l'observation, la patience qui ont permis les progrès  constatés à ce jour chez Caline. Elle se sent "en confiance" comme me le  disait Cynthia il y a peu de temps.
> 
> Moi... je pense qu'elle pourra être dans un foyer "rien qu'à elle" sans chat, chien et entourée d'adulte(s).

----------


## hatchiko

Bonsoir, 

des nouvelles? 

le numéro d'identification, ou à défaut le n°SIRET de l'association, est indispensable afin de mettre cette annonce en règle 

merci

----------


## Callie92

La belle Caline est toujours à l'adoption.  :: 
Son numéro d'identification est : 250268500315818.

----------


## Callie92

Caline vient d'atteindre ses 12 printemps.
Elle attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## Callie92

> Caline est... câline.
> Egale à elle même, Caline se la coule douce dans SA chambre.
> Elle n'a rien dit des nouveaux miaulements apparus dans la maison depuis 15 jours maintenant.
> Caline aime les autres chats... mais de loin !
> En ce moment, l'orage gronde, je suis allée la voir car cette toute belle minette n'aime pas ce bruit.
> Un rapide tour sous le lit et la voilà reparue. En fait, l'orage ou 3 croquettes, devinez : la gourmandise a été la plus forte !

----------


## Capucine94

Caline est toujours aussi belle. Si je n'avais pas de chats, je l'aurais adoptée.
Vous n'avez eu aucune demande pour elle ?
 ::

----------


## Callie92

Notre doyenne ne suscite pas d'engouement.. personne ne semble intéressé, surtout face à des chatons qui sont en général plus recherchés...!
La belle attend depuis deux ans à l'association. Elle en est devenue la mascotte et ne s'en plaint pas !  :Big Grin: 
Merci de vous soucier d'elle.

----------


## Callie92

> Caline va très bien !
> Je porte Caline dans mes bras régulièrement, soit avant de lui donner à manger ou l'apporter dans le garage pour qu'elle bouge un peu plus. Il y a bien des fois où elle feule pour demander à descendre mais elle ne cherche pas à descendre. 
> Ben oui, Caline aime faire pile ou face, coté droit ou coté gauche sur son couchage. Elle a réintégré le igloo, même quand il fait 20°.
> Ce matin, elle est allée faire la curieuse dans la salle à manger et a fait une bonne pause devant la porte-fenêtre vitrée !

----------


## Callie92



----------


## Callie92



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Toujours aussi somptueuse....et toujours à l'adoption.....

----------


## hatchiko

autorisation de diffuser sur fb?  ::

----------


## LANA22

Bien sûr!...en indiquant les coordonnées de l'asso, pour le cas où.....

----------


## LANA22

Un soleil d'automne, rien de tel pour faire de CALINE, une jolie chatte "mannequin"

----------


## talima

Caline est elle maintenant compatible avec un chien ?
J'ai un BA qui adooooore les chats .
A combien s'élèvent les frais d'adoption ?

----------


## kristel44

elle a des poses cette minette!! une vraie star, elle m'a bien fait rire!!

----------


## Félin Possible

> Caline est elle maintenant compatible avec un chien ?
> J'ai un BA qui adooooore les chats .
> A combien s'élèvent les frais d'adoption ?


Non malheureusement CALINE n'est pas compatible chien ni chat, elle doit être le seul animal de la famille. 

Par contre nous avons actuellement beaucoup d'autres chats compatibles, et mêmes déjà habitués à vivre avec des chiens. 

Je vous invite à remplir un formulaire d'adoption (c'est sans engagement): http://www.felinpossible.fr/#/adoptant/process

Nous vous recontacterons ensuite afin d'en discuter avec vous et vous présenter les chats correspondant le mieux à vos attentes et à votre mode de vie. 

Les frais d'adoption varient de 150 à 185 euros selon le chat et ce qui est fait lors de l'adoption, comprenant:
- les tests FIV/FELV (dépistage du sida du chat et de la leucose)
- les vaccins TCL (typhus coryza leucose)
- éventuellement le rappel de vaccins s'il est fait
- l'identification par puce électronique ou tatouage
- et la stérilisation

A votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire,

Cordialement,

Caroline

----------


## talima

Merci je vais voir si vous avez des chats a l'adoption compatibles avec mon mode de vie.
J'ai très envie d'offrir un foyer a un vieux matou .

----------


## LANA22

Je suis certaine que, parmi tous nos protégés, il y en aura un(e) qui saura vous séduire....

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

CALINE, toujours à l'adoption...
Personne pour elle?

----------


## LANA22

"Avec Câline, on voudrait vous surprendre régulièrement. Donc pour commencer 2013 en beauté :

- Câline est ok chat :

Mais ceux qui sont figés.  

- Câline est ok chameau :


- Câline est câline et gourmande mais elle fait attention à sa Lindt   :

elle gère super bien la minette... Miss 2012 devient fine.  

Elle vous souhaite une belle et heureuse année.

*Parce qu'en 2013, Câline aura 13 ans. 

13 est un chiffre qui porte bonheur !* 
_________________

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Melie93

Elle est costaud ! elle fait quel poids ? Régime pour elle ?

----------


## LANA22

J'ignore son poids...
Si vous voulez en savoir davantage sur elle, pourquoi ne pas aller consulter son post sur notre forum de discussion, rubrique "Les chats à adopter"?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline a maintenant 13 ans. Son carnet de santé indique qu'elle est née début mars !

Elle va bien et la semaine prochaine, elle verra son véto favori   pour son rappel de vaccins.

Toujours égale à elle-même, notamment dans ses postures qui la rendent célèbres...

----------


## LANA22

Quand Caline se lève...




Et après, on se la coule douce...



J'aime beaucoup sa position dans l' igloo, d'ailleurs la mousse est aplatie à l'entrée donc ça agrandit l'espace de l' igloo.

La miss s'est refaite une fourrure d'hiver, ça lui va très bien !

----------


## LANA22

Un série de photos qui met ses jolis yeux verts en valeur :



Un regard qui en dit long...



sur le jeu qui va venir...



avec Kitty la souris !



La queue de la souris contient de l'herbe à chat, et ça lui plaît à notre Calinette   

 Sheeeeeessssssss !

Là voici, achetée dans la boutique Ki-Kazh  


Ca sent drôlement bon !


Et là CALINE me dit " tu me lâches la grappe, je joue  !"




C'est pas du chiqué   




CALINE, attend elle aussi depuis longtemps. Vos encouragements nous aident.

Pensez aussi à Lunna, sa copine sénior, elle aussi à l'adoption.  					 						
_________________
Comité de soutien aux chats adultes proposés à l'adoption, des témoignages : ZEN, ELSIF, CALIMERO

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

CALINE qui attend toujours...

----------


## LANA22

Un petit montage photo de Caline, toujours surprenante

----------


## LANA22

Sa FA a écrit:

"Caline supporte assez bien la chaleur.

Elle préfère le noir et blanc, c'est plus frais.   



La couleur lui va bien aussi   






_________________
Comité de soutien aux chats adultes proposés à l'adoption."

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline vous fait de gros bisous, à vous aussi !

----------


## LANA22

Caline... est ok cocotte en papier   

Allez, tous à vos formulaires d'adoption !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Heu... vous avez dit... magnifique...   




Oui, elle le sait   

Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Un samedi ensoleillé avec Caline, 
Ce sont de jolies photos assurées !   
Quel beau regard vert !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Bonne Année à tous!....Au fait, personne pour m'adopter?

----------


## LANA22

UP! CALINE, que cette nouvelle année te porte chance!

----------


## LANA22

Toujours à attendre....

----------


## LANA22

Caline va bien, désolée pour le silence radio  

J'ai pris rendez-vous pour son rappel de vaccins dans 12 jours.

Elle profite bien des rayons de soleil et j'ai pris des photos récentes de la toute belle. J'ai installé dans sa chambre le plaid vert, qui lui convient bien et qui est très "raccord" avec la couleur de ses yeux (dixit Geybuss  ). 













_________________
------------------------------------*Membre du Fan Club de Caline*-------------


Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Caline se la coule douce, entre dodo et re-dodo, elle squatte le bureau pour regarder dehors ou l'inverse, dort contre la fenêtre, son bidon au soleil... 

Soleil qui joue à cache-cache  






On ne le dirait pas mais sur cette photo elle tend de tout son long ses deux pattes avants, c'est le stretching "façon" Caline  





Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Miss Caline... comme le soleil lui va bien !





Et puis un photo de la célèbre pose , qu'elle adapte aussi quand elle est curieuse et espiègle !





Allez les gens, une famille pour Caline

----------


## LANA22

Caline est parfaitement à l'aise chez nous en FAcances... la preuve en images :

elle se détend :




elle joue (vous m'aviez caché ça !  ) :



elle se repose :

----------


## LANA22

Hier, Caline c'était ça...



innocente endormie 

Un gros bébé 

Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

CALINE, fidèle au rendez-vous ....

----------


## bouledeneigeetmisti

Désolé je suis complète (5 chats + 1 chat à placer SDF) . Je la trouve super craquante cette Caline et bravo à vous de prendre soin d'elle ,depuis toutes ces années

----------


## eden36

Elle est vraiment magnifique, c'est un réel bonheur de voir qu'elle est heureuse. Merci à vous !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline est en vacances à la maison! Et si on avait déjà remarqué que son comportement avait changé des années précédentes, cette année encore nous remarquons des changements : La mistinguette est zen et elle discute beaucoup plus avec moi. Une vraie petite pipelette, qui me raconte sa journée et ses états d'âme (elle a une très jolie voix d'ailleurs). De mon côté, je peux la caresser sans prendre de précautions rien qu'en écoutant son babillage.

La vie est dure ici, comme vous pouvez le voir :













Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Quelques photos inédites de *Caline* 


Elle en mangerait...





Allez! Une famille pour CALINE!

Sa FA

----------


## candy9

des nouvelles pour cette magnifique puce

----------


## LANA22

Jolie Caline est revenue à Dourdain dimanche dernier. Elle s'est appropriée ma chambre comme si de rien n'était, la couette est sa meilleure amie.  



Surtout, elle ne veut pas qu'on la lui pique...

Elle s'est installée là où le soleil donnait, cela fait du bien à ses vieux os.  



Bonne sieste dominicale, chut chut !!! Caline dort...



_________________
*Membre du Fan Club de Caline*-------------

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

CALINE vient de changer de FA.
Laissons-lui le temps de prendre ses marques.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline se porte bien, elle adore les journées froides et ensoleillées d'hiver !

Début janvier, elle avait pris l'habitude de venir faire la sieste sur le canapé dans la soirée !







Et elle se postait devant l'écran de l'ordinateur (la lampe a un effet chauffant !).



Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Aujourd'hui 1er mars, c'est le printemps météorologique et la fête des mamies 

Pour Caline, doyenne des chats à l'adoptions chez Félin Possible, c'est sa fête 

La jolie Miss a aimé le soleil du week-end dernier...

Au travers de la fenêtre




Sur le lit, bain de soleil




Et quand arrive bientôt l'heure de manger, Caline veille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Joyeux anniversaire Caline !

----------


## eden36

Joyeux anniversaire à toi douce Câline. Ravie de te voir si heureuse, tu le mérite ::

----------


## LANA22

UP petite mamie! 
Connaîtras-tu le bonheur d'une adoption?

----------


## LANA22

Jolie Caline va bien, elle aussi attend une famille adoptante et depuis longtemps.
Résignée à attendre, elle se la coule douce à la maison : dormir et manger sont ses activités préférées.

----------


## LANA22

Et oui Dame Caline est bien arrivée chez Tata Mog et Tonton Romu pour les facances  ! 

La cocotte va bien, elle aime bien (je crois) que j'aille la voir dans sa chambre, on papotte toutes les deux, je lui gratouille la tête et la brosse un peu, et dame Câline ronronne ou râle, selon ses envies  ! 

On s'est fait une petite séance photos tout à l'heure, elle a pris la pose, et a rétabli la vérité sur son côté dodue, mais belle dodue, assumée et bien dans ses poils ! 



(Oui j'ai fait exprès de lui mettre un joli plaid assorti à ses beaux yeux  )


Dur dur les vacances !




Même que parfois, Caline est câline !  (avec modération, tout de même  )


Et Câline qui va rejoindre ses croquettes, ça donne ça  :


Sa FA pour les vacances.

----------


## Baboulou

Câline pourrait avoir sa page sur facebook. Elle est craquante et semble heureuse avec vous!!
Donnez nous de ses nouvelles!! Merci pour elle

----------


## eden36

Toujours aussi belle petite Caline !

----------


## LANA22

Oui mais toujours pas SA famille à elle...

----------


## LANA22

C'est en allant discrètement baisser les volets de la chambre d'amis que j'ai pû faire ces quelques photos d'une Caline endormie, semi-réveillée !







Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Caline va bien et coule des jours heureux à la maison en accueil !

Ces derniers temps, elle dort beaucoup sur le lit (douillet et chaud et ça ne la dérange pas apparemment).
Une petite douleur à l'arrière cuisse droite la gène et elle me le fait savoir quand je la peigne mais avec la plus grande douceur. Quand elle se déplace, aucun soucis, l'appel des croquettes lui donne 10 ans de moins !





Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Caline veille au grain en souhaitant profiter d'une collation rien que pour elle (le nourrisseur est à coté de la chaise).



Souple et agile, Caline saute en une seule fois sur le meuble (1,10m), pour redescendre, je lui ai proposé une chaise. Pour ses 15 ans et demi, Caline a la patate !



Et elle est une adepte de sa position "caline attitude" !



On n'oublie pas Caline qui est à l'adoption depuis très longtemps. Elle côtoie maintenant Hoops, ils se font museau/museau, et c'est très positif de voir cela, elle qui n'aimait "personne", il y a 5 ans.

_________________
*Membre du Fan Club de Caline*-------------

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Grand délire de Caline avec la souris, cela fait plaisir, elle aime tellement son plumard que la voir jouer comme cela, c'est un vrai bonheur :















Hoops dort régulièrement à coté de Caline, sur le même lit, deviendront-ils de grands copains ?

Sa FA

----------


## lili2000

Je suis tombée sur ce post par hasard, Caline est vraiment magnifique et craquante, elle a la même couleur que mon mâle  et un peu le même caractère (sauf que lui est sociable avec chiens et chats)
Dommage qu'elle soit plutôt exclusive  .

j'ai adopté il y a quelques mois un chat de 16 ans et je rassure ceux qui pourraient avoir peur, il s'est très bien adapté a sa nouvelle famille

----------


## Eglantine94

Je suis une fan de Caline depuis le début de son post. Je regrette qu'elle ne supporte pas les autres chats sinon, je me serai proposée pour l'adopter depuis longtemps. Elle est magnifique. J'adore la "Caline attitude".
Joyeux Noël adorable Caline.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline vous souhaite une belle année 2016.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

CALINE, toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## Stéphane61

5 ans sans trouver de maîtres alors qu'elle est si belle !

----------


## LANA22

Arrivée à la maison, Câline était bougon et ronchon. Sa façon bien à elle de communiquer. Le lundi matin, elle était encore un peu chiffon mais le soir c'était grand ronron à mon arrivée.

J'avais positionnée son nourrisseur à l'envers, la minette a bien vu qu'il fallait enlever la gamelle et aller chercher les croquettes. Grâce à elle, j'ai remis le bas du nourrisseur à l'endroit le soir !

Elle circule régulièrement librement dans la maison, en présence de tout les animaux sauf mon Roméo (qui ne peut la voir en peinture). Câline gère très bien la cohabitation avec forces de fouuuuu, ffuuuuu et grrrrrr. Les 3 autres la contournent en respectant la distance de sécurité.

Ceci écrit, quand Câline s'endort sur le canapé ou sur le fauteuil, les 3 autres vaquent à leurs occupations, ils regardent souvent avec envie le couchage convoité car souvent Câline dort sur le plaid peluche tout doux.

_________________
*Membre du Fan Club de Caline*-------------

----------


## LANA22

Caline a eu 16 ans hier. C'était une bonne raison pour lui offrir de la paté Almo, avec modération quand même !

Avant :


et après :


Bon Anniversaire, CALINE!

Sa FA

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Caline se promène dans toute la maison et elle s'allonge devant la porte fenêtre, faut dire que les couchages ne manquent pas ici, ceux au soleil lui vont très bien !



Caline se régule bien au niveau de la nourriture. Elle aime toujours autant sa patée du matin et du soir. 

Elle réclame de temps en temps pour aller dans le garage, ce qu'elle préfère c'est être allongée sur le tapis de l'entrée.

Caline n'est pas difficile à vivre, on la laisse tranquille, on lui parle : elle répond avec les yeux mi-clôt, on lui fait des bisous sur le corps, elle adore.
Elle aime les caresses avec le doigt sous le menton.

Elle n'aime pas les caresses avec les mains, elle n'aime pas être contrariée, elle grogne quand ça ne va pas comme elle veut, un vrai princesse. Et cette dernière constatation n'est pas nouvelle ! 

Autant de qualités que défauts, Ex aequo !

Caline est déplacée tout les ans dans d'autres familles d'accueil pour les vacances (comme tout les chats de la maison en FA ou pas), ça n'a jamais été un problème, il y a des règles à respecter avec Caline, c'est comme ça !

Si vous êtes intéréssés par Caline pour une adoption, il faut en être conscient. 



Sa FA

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

aline aime bien les siestes près de la fenêtre au soleil.

J'ai remis en place le grand coussin en mousse, l'année dernière Caline l'avait boudé.
Mais cette année, elle l'aime ! Elle y fait de grandes siestes toute l'après-midi !

Elle adore toujours autant les bisous sur le front ou sur le dos.

Voici quelques nouvelles photos :









Elle rencontre régulièrement Hoops, Gunther et Dudley et en fonction de qui elle voit, ça donne des yeux ronds (là c'est Gunther qu'elle voit) :



Et là, j'aime bien son profil :



Sa FA

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Quelques nouvelles de Caline ! Elle va bien du haut de ses 16 ans, même si elle a euun petit coup de mou il y a un peu plus de 3 semaines.

Elle adore s'allonger sur le drap qui couvre mon duvet, la miss reconnait bien les matières moelleuses et chaudes. Elle adore aussi s'allonger le long de la fenêtre ouverte, la truffe à l'air. C'est plaisant pour elle, cela se voit.

La nuit de mercredi dernier où il y a eu des orages, elle ne m'a pas montré sa peur, bizarrement car elle n'aime pas l'orage (elle n'est pas dérangée par l'aspirateur, Caline dans toute sa splendeur...).

Voici quelques photos toutes fraîches, c'est le même décor !

----------


## LANA22

*Zadig a écrit:*
Mamie Caline, doyenne de l'asso, certes, mais toujours aussi craquante !  
J'attends avec impatience une photo de la Caline Attitude dont je suis fan comme beaucoup d'autres bénévoles ou visiteurs, je pense. 


Caline a très bien géré les fortes températures de la semaine dernière, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a comme poils qui partent et jongent les tissus où elle dort ! Je la peigne régulièrement pourtant !

Ses positions de Caline Attitude se font un peu plus rares en ma présence et pour répondre à vos demandes (merci pour elle ! !) voici la dernière position relaxante pour la Miss !



Dormir un peu sur-élevé lui convient, bref Caline n'est pas difficile, se sent assez rapidement à l'aise après quelques instants grincheux (ses différentes FA de vacances l'ont constaté !)

Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

La Calinette en vacances... Toujours aussi à l'aise à la maison!!! Dans la pièce où elle est, il fait un peu chaud, mais on lui laisse accès au couloir très régulièrement et elle va s'étaler sur le carrelage de contentement. On met aussi en route un ventilateur de temps en temps.

Quand on est dans la même pièce qu'elle (ce qui arrive très régulièrement car je bosse sur le pc tous les matins dans cette même pièce), elle papote avec nous en émettant des petits miaaaa régulièrement.

Bon je dois vous avouer qu'elle ne quitte guère ce siège qu'elle a élu trône de Câline pour les vacances! Mais j'avoue que ça rajoute un charme indéniable à la déco!

----------


## LANA22

Comme à son habitude, Caline s'est vite fait à son environnement comme le prouve cette photo de Caline chez mes parents, alors que je faisais une halte d'un après-midi au retour de chez Llhyn. Elle était dans ma chambre et voilà ce que cela donne...
Mes parents n'en revenaient pas car quand ils la voit à Dourdain, soit elle dort, soit elle les regarde d'un air "encore vous"...

Elle a du savoir vivre la mistinguette quand elle le veut !



Une gratouille sous le menton


Maintenant, je lui installe son plaid en forme de traversin, elle se plait à y mettre son nez ou s'en servir d'oreiller




J'étais contente que Caline accepte Hoops dans sa chambre, cela lui faisait une compagnie qu'elle avait l'air d'accepter. Sauf que le gentil et social Hoops a décidé de défier la Miss. Attitude qui ne lui convient pas, donc elle jonfle et souffle... Et là, elle a entièrement raison de lui rappeler les bonnes manières. Il faut respecter les séniors !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

j'ai pû voir Caline ce week-end et elle a bien voulu partager sa chambre à l'occasion d'une nuit.
Je lui ai servi d'oreiller pendant la nuit  et elle m'a littéralement piétinée la tête car j'ai osé être sur le chemin qui la ramenait de sa gamelle à la couette toute douillette  
Caline est heureuse chez Roméo et cela se sent.
J'avais apporté mon appareil photo alors voilà...
tu fais quoi là...
 

une petite manucure...
 

un petit bisous de Roméo
 

petites poses...
 
 

trop bon les friandises


_________________
Fan club de CALINE

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

CALINE, à l'adoption...

----------


## LANA22

Toujours là notre mamie CALINE!

----------


## LANA22

Notre petite mamie connaît quelques problèmes de santé en ce moment...

----------


## lili2000

Qu'est qu'il lui arrive ?

----------


## LANA22

Des problèmes liés à son grand âge...petite mamie

----------


## LANA22

CALINE se remet: elle a retrouvé l'appétit et ses petites manies de mamie!

----------


## LANA22

Quelques photos de Caline. Sa santé fait des hauts et des bas. On gère, on sollicite son véto, on accompagne, on sourit, on fait la grimace.
On oublie les tracas de la veille le matin quand je vais la nourrir et qu'elle m'accueille d'un charmant " miaou enfin tu arrives j'ai envie de ma patée ", la gueule toute maquillée de la patée de la veille, un vrai clown cette mamie Caline !

La Miss aime reposer sa tête sur des coussins plus ou moins durs...







Sa FA

----------


## LANA22

Je viens vers vous, porteuse d'une bien mauvaise nouvelle.
CALINETTE a été endormie pour toujours ce matin, sous les caresses de sa FA qui est bouleversée...
Aujourd'hui, elle aurait eu 17 ans.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage à sa FA

----------


## fredon21

::

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos jolie Caline :: Veille sur ta FA qui a du chagrin

----------


## Eglantine94

J'ai suivi le post de Caline depuis sa création, un peu moins depuis un an. J'aurai aimé l'adopter si je n'avais pas eu de chats.
Je suis très triste de savoir qu'elle est partie au paradis des animaux. Magnifique Caline, je ne t'oublierai jamais avec ton attitude si attachante.

----------


## GADY

repose en paix ma toute belle

----------

